# Kleines Javaprogram - INTeger Zahl ausgeben



## agosinga (3. November 2007)

ICH HAB EIN KLEINES JAVA.

WIE KANN ICH DEN WECHSELBETRAG IN INTEGER AUSGEBEN
KOMPILIEREN FUNKTIONIERT

1 Taler = 3.14 Euro
1 Taler = 20 Kreuzer


public class Bsp06{

    public static void main(String[] args){

	double betrag, anzTaler, anzKreuzer, Euro, Taler;

	System.out.println();
	System.out.println("Geben Sie den gewuenschten Wechselbetrag in Euro ein:");
	System.out.println();
	betrag = SavitchIn.readLineDouble();


	System.out.println();
	anzTaler = betrag/3.14; betrag = betrag%3.14;

       	anzKreuzer = betrag/20; betrag = betrag%20;

	System.out.println("Sie erhalten umgerechnet:");
	System.out.println();
	System.out.println(anzTaler + " Taler");
	System.out.println(anzKreuzer + " Kreuzer");	
         }
}


----------

